# Ausgaben von SELECT in Datei statt auf Konsole



## MichiM (18. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit MySQL für Windows.
Wie kann ich die Ausgaben von

SELECT ...

innerhalb der Umgebung statt auf Konsole in Dateien ausgeben?

Ciao!
Michi


----------



## shutdown (18. August 2004)

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe:

du willst dir deine Daten z.B. im Internet anschauen.

Dafür brauchst du PHP.

$abfrage = "Select usw usw";
$exec_abfrage = mysql_query($abfrage);

Das ganze kannste dir dann in eine Variable holen.

$daten = mysql_fetch_object($exec_abfrage);

und so

$name = ($daten->name);

wieder abrufen.

Hoffe das war das, was du wissen wolltest.


----------



## MichiM (18. August 2004)

*Ausgabe in Datei*

Hallo,

nein, so wars leider nicht gemeint. 

Nicht im Internet, sondern in der Konsolen-Umgebung von MySQL.

Also ich bin in der DOS-Box, starte mysql.exe und bin dann in meiner Konsolen-Umgebung. Da wähle ich die Datenbank und schon gehts los, ich selecte irgendwelche Daten und das Resultat aus diesem SELECT möchte ich nun nicht auf Konsole ausgegeben haben, sondern in einer Datei.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Steuerzeichen?

Bis dann!
Michi


----------



## Gorcky (18. August 2004)

Meinst du vielleicht SELECT * INTO OUTFILE FROM irgendwas ? 

Vielleicht könnte Dir auch das noch hilfreich sein:
http://www.mrunix.de/forums/showthread.php?t=10388


----------

